

Managing multicore memory - fejr
http://www.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/managing-multicore-memory-0913.html

======
greenyoda
They wait until almost the end to tell us why this isn't really such a great
idea:

 _Mars cautions that a system like Jigsaw dispenses with a layer of
abstraction between chip hardware and the software running on it. “Companies
like Intel, once they expose the microarchitectural configurations through the
software layer, they have to keep that interface over future generations of
the processor,” Mars says. “So if Intel wanted to do something audacious with
the microarchitecture to make a big change, they’ll have to keep that legacy
support around, which can limit the design options they can explore.”_

